# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ขาย กล้อง FUJIFILM FinePix S2800HD

## E23 DST

ข า ย ก ล้ อ ง F U J I F I L M    รุ่น F i n e P i x   S 2800HD

ราคา  3,990 บาท

สนใจติดต่อมาได้ครับ   สะดวกทางไหนเอาทางนั้นแล้วกัน
จ่ายเร็ว รับของเร็ว นะครับ  โทร 0887606911

รายละเอียด
ความละเอียด 14 ล้านพิกเซล ถ่ายวีดีโอระดับ HD 
- ด้านหลังเป็นจอ LCD ขนาด 3 นิ้ว ความละเอียดจอ 
230,000 Pixels พร้อมรูมองภาพ
- แฟลชในตัว
- ช่องต่อ HDMI , AV
- ใช้แบตเตอรี่ขนาด AA 4 ก้้อน

----------


## E23 DST

ปิดกระทู้ครับ   ขายแล้ว

----------

